# Ford Flat Bed Dump Bed Build...



## TJS

Ok so onto yet another project. My factory bed is rotting and went through a real tough winter. So I decided to make yet another dump bed. I want to keep it as light and strong as I can. I am using 3 x 5 angle for the side and instead of C-channel I will be using angle for the cross members also instead of C-channel. Some of the pics show it hanging from my hoist so I can get the Wife's mustang back into the garage. Also all edges have been milled so everything is square for welding. I also checked this set up with a digital angle finder and I am a tenth of a degree off from 0.0 and 90 degrees. I also used ratchet straps to get it all nice and tight before welding.

Pics.


----------



## TJS

Pics Cont.


----------



## TJS

Pics Cont.


----------



## TJS

The dump scissor kit had major issues in QT and the welding dept. I also did some welding on the scissor where there should have been welds on it. I am going to send the pic to the guy who tried to explain how what great welder he is. I also ground out his missed weld and redid that as well. I sanded the paint off as well.

I got the tail light panel (1/4" plate) made as well as welded in with gussets and stake pockets. I also put a 2" receiver tube I had laying around. This will hold my vice as well as a holder for long lengths of steel.
pics are in no particular order.


----------



## TJS

Their scissor mount on top. Bent and junk. My parts on the bottom I am going to use.


----------



## TJS

Pics Cont.


----------



## TJS

Pics Cont.


----------



## TJS

I got an aluminum tool box that will mount under the right side of the dump bed. It will be attached to the frame rail with supports and gussets. I am going to use this tool box to house my hydraulic pump set up to keep it out of the elements. I then remembered I got a train horn kit that I never used and it came with a compressor and a tank. So I had to get creative in stuffing the compressor, air tank, pressure control relay (turns off compressor at 150psi and comes on 110psi)and the hydraulic unit in the 24" wide tool box. I got it done and also verified that the pressure control relay works and the system has no leaks. I will have to support the tool box with some serious plate cause this thing is heavy.


----------



## TJS

Pic Cont.


----------



## TJS

Ok got the bed off of this thing. Used the backhoe to get it off. Had to plasma cut the heads of the bolts off. Found 3 rear brake lines ready to rust through and leak. Also found a fuel tank breather tube rusted through. Going to replace all that tomorrow. I power washed the scale off the frame and tomorrow I will sand blast and hopefully get a coat of epoxy primer on it. Then I will be able to mock up the dump bed and hinges. More to come.
T.J.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Lookin good so far. It makes it real easy when you have the right tools to do the job too.


----------



## vegaman04

Sub'ed for more pics


----------



## 91AK250

looking great!!


----------



## dodgeboy06

Very nice work...I too am looking forward to seeing more pics as this project continues and seeing the finished product as well.


----------



## mercer_me

Nice prodject. It's coming out realy good. You must love having a milling machine, my cousin has one and it's wicked handy to have.


----------



## TJS

Well after what seem days of sandblasting and getting the frame as clean as I can get it, I coated it with epoxy primer. Up next I am going to mock up the bed and make the rear hinge set up.
T.J.


----------



## SNOWLORD

Looks good! Nice welds looks like a roll of nickels.


----------



## joshg

thanks for sharing,I'm enjoying.


----------



## TJS

mercer_me;1299934 said:


> Nice prodject. It's coming out realy good. You must love having a milling machine, my cousin has one and it's wicked handy to have.


Yup. I use it almost everyday.


----------



## dieseld

Wow. Wish I could do something like that.


----------



## WilliamOak

dieseld;1299987 said:


> Wow. Wish I could do something like that.


X2

cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Yooper75

Very cool project, are you TIG welding everything on the bed?


----------



## randomb0b123

you have no idea what your doing.............. hahaha jk really nice job i am looking forward to seeing it complete


----------



## TJS

Yooper75;1300116 said:


> Very cool project, are you TIG welding everything on the bed?


Most of it is MIG welded. Only the small stuff I tig welded. I like TIG welding better than MIG though.


----------



## Yooper75

TJS;1300144 said:


> Most of it is MIG welded. Only the small stuff I tig welded. I like TIG welding better than MIG though.


I do as well even though I don't know how, it produces a cleaner (prettier) weld in my opinion. I am just starting to teach my self to MIG weld.


----------



## redneck farmer

Nice project, I can't wait to see it completed. Your craftmanship is excellent.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Very nice!


----------



## grec-o-face

I always love to see how your projects turn out. You're an excellent welder/fabricator. Keep up the good work Sir.


----------



## Eyesell

I'm craving more pictures, GREAT JOB !!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## fordzilla

Its looking great, keep it up


----------



## thesnowman269

subscribed


----------



## KBTConst

Looks great, can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## flatlander42

I'm looking forward to seeing what lights you choose! 

Great looking work!!


----------



## deicepro

Looks good! Did you weld that Mig or Tig?


----------



## Plow man Foster

deicepro;1301617 said:


> Looks good! Did you weld that Mig or Tig?





TJS;1300144 said:


> Most of it is MIG welded. Only the small stuff I tig welded. I like TIG welding better than MIG though.


............i read the comments above before i post! Take note prsport


----------



## deicepro

Plow man Foster;1301620 said:


> ............i read the comments above before i post! Take note prsport


I see that, must have missed a page


----------



## TJS

Well this weekend is shot with Hurricane Irene. To all that want to see the end result, so do I, so do I.Thumbs Up
T.J.


----------



## Plow man Foster

deicepro;1301624 said:


> I see that, must have missed a page


lol no problem! And be safe T.J!


----------



## TJS

Some more progress this weekend. This weather is killing me, last weekend was all rain. I made my rear hinges, machined some bushings and mocked them up. I had to offset the hinges in the rear cause when I built the flat bed I used the frame width of 36". That is the narrowest point between the axle. The widest point of the frame is 37.5" which is where the hinges are supposed to go. No biggie just offset them. See pics. The pics are in no particular order. I will be gussetting the hinges so before anyone comments I am not done yet. This B**ch will be strong. Believe me. I also drilled and tapped the rear bushings for grease zerk fittings. I also machined a step in the bushings which enabled me to weld the lip on the outside of the frame too, plus give me a square mounting surface. More to come.


----------



## TJS

Those 1/2" plate hinges are welded with a root pass and then a final pass. This is done with a 240amp/220v mig machine. Once again the pics are in no particular order. Oh and cutting those holes in the frame for the bushings took 1/2 hour each. What a nightmare.


----------



## mike45

nice work man


----------



## wizardsr

Outstanding work! You're an inspiration! Thumbs Up Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## TJS

More. Made the stout mount for the scissor. Milled pockets in (4) .500" plates and welded it to 2.00" x .250 wall tubing. I am going to temp. hook up the pump and see how it works before I fully weld everything to the main stringers.


----------



## TJS

Fully welded plates and tacked onto the c-channel main stringers.


----------



## randomb0b123

what finish will this have? just painted black?


----------



## TJS

randomb0b123;1309563 said:


> what finish will this have? just painted black?


Yes all black. Including the scissor and cylinder.


----------



## TJS

It dumps but I need to change the geometry a little as this was designed for a regular pick up bed. I need to make the main mount higher. No biggie, cut some plate, machine some holes and weld the extensions to the main mount. This scissor set up is a lot different than the black Chevy that I built a bed for.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Dang subbing to see the end result. I need to start hanging out with you so you can build me a bed lol


----------



## TJS

THEGOLDPRO;1311134 said:


> Dang subbing to see the end result. I need to start hanging out with you so you can build me a bed lol


Eh- I sold my Chevy flat bed dump set up a while ago, it would have fit on your chevy. The guy who bought it got a great deal. 1200 for everything. He stole it.
T.J.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Dang i would have bought it for sure for 12hung


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

How much to build me a non dumping flat bed??


----------



## TJS

THEGOLDPRO;1311178 said:


> How much to build me a non dumping flat bed??


We can discuss through PM's. I have to look at my spread sheet for this build and subtract the dump stuff.
T.J.


----------



## thelettuceman

I need to hang out with you also. Just to check out your skills. Nice work!


----------



## TJS

thelettuceman;1311190 said:


> I need to hang out with you also. Just to check out your skills. Nice work!


Thanks I learned from the best that no school could have ever taught me. My Father. He is crotchety but knows his stuff. Albeit, he is old school.
T.J.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

And how much extra would it cost to put a metal floor on it vs a wood one?


----------



## xtreem3d

just curious, in post 47 that cylinder looks small comparing it to some i have on various trucks....keep up the good work,
Steve


----------



## TJS

It is a 4000lb. Kit. Why bother getting a 5ton kit which the scissor is very large as well as the truck is not going to cary a payload of 2 tons anyway.


----------



## TJS

Goldpro. This one I am making will have steel diamond plate floor.


----------



## TJS

Well I had to reconfigure and re-engineer the scissor assembly cause it was not working to my liking. Others may have just slapped it in and call it a day. Nope not me. When the cylinder started moving the rear of the scissor would lift first and then it would lift the bed. This is due to the double fulcrum point in the back of the scissor. Wonderful Pierce design. Anyway, so I thought that as you can see in previous pics that the scissor needed to be more collapsed and not open like it was in older pics. So I moved the lower mounting hole 4.5" up and 1.5" back. Still no dice. Then I repositioned the upper cross bar by cutting the end plates off and positioning it between the C-channel. Got a little better but still not 100%. I noticed when I supported the rear the scissor worked properly. So I made a bracket for the scissor to rest on. Now it works good and I have full 45 degrees of angle when the scissor is fully extended. Yay.


----------



## TJS

More pics.


----------



## dieseld

Wow. That's all I got.


----------



## Cooter24

Everything looks good, as others have said you do good work. Lets see some pics of the rear hinges. Are they going to be heavy enough? And I've said it before diamond plate floors are not for working.


----------



## Jelinek61

Thats some sweet fab work. I just bought a 2005 F-350 with an old enclosed box on the back that i'm gonna tear off and put a flatbed on. Your work has given me some ideas....hope you don't mind.


----------



## Yooper75

Cooter24;1314901 said:


> Everything looks good, as others have said you do good work. Lets see some pics of the rear hinges. Are they going to be heavy enough? And I've said it before diamond plate floors are not for working.


We had one flat bed dump that had a diamond plate top and every driver hated the dang thing. You could never get the load to slide correctly and I can't even count the units of studs that came off the side on me because of the POS.


----------



## the new boss 92

good work man, i cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## TJS

Cooter24;1314901 said:


> Everything looks good, as others have said you do good work. Lets see some pics of the rear hinges. Are they going to be heavy enough? And I've said it before diamond plate floors are not for working.


Yes I am aware of that. However this will be the second bed I built and the other one had a wood floor. Nothing slid off of that. I will not be hauling or dumping topsoil/gravel/stone, so smooth steel is not my care. Hell, I doubt I will use the dump function once in a while. However, like I have always said, there will be that one time when you are dead tired and need to unload the truck is when you really want that dump feature and no shlepping it out by hand.

Also I will post pics of the hing set up I made once it stops freakin raining. I really hope this moisture carries over into Winter this year.
T.J.


----------



## TJS

I am really getting tired of all this rain. However, I do hope all this moisture carries on into the Winter. Anyway, I was able to make a frame/mount for my tool box. I tig welded most of it because we all know what happens to tiny voids that are not filled and exposed to the road chemicals. TIgging allows me to really make the seal. I was able to mock the mount up on the truck and tack the uprights and make the holes. Fighting the rain all the time.


----------



## TJS

The plate with the 2 holes in it is a support and bolt down plate for the hydraulic pump. The bolts will thread into the pump leg assembly.


----------



## TJS

Jelinek61;1315125 said:


> Thats some sweet fab work. I just bought a 2005 F-350 with an old enclosed box on the back that i'm gonna tear off and put a flatbed on. Your work has given me some ideas....hope you don't mind.


Not at all. Let me know if you have any questions.
T.J.


----------



## TJS

Was able to get full welds today on the rear hinges, rear hinge gussets and finally the main cross-member scissor mount and plates. Those plates are 1/2" thick. You can see the backside of the weld and the heat affected zone it caused. This is pretty good penetration. This is why I preach 220volt welders for this stuff and never a 110 machine. My welds are overkill but again I do not want the road chemicals to get in-between where I did not weld, so everything is fully welded.
Getting there. Still have a lot more work to do.

T.J.


----------



## TJS

Built a platform where the front of the dump bed C-channel will rest. This bolts to the existing pickup bed holes that are in the frame. It also has "keepers" that keep the bed's C-channel in check when taking a corner or if anything is uneven coming down. This is .250 wall 2" tube and milled keeprs also .250" wall welded to it.
Settings:
amps 210
Tungsten 3/32 gold
Filler 3/32" for the sides and 1/16" ER70s2(pic)
Gas pure Argon flowing at 12CFH


----------



## toyotaplow

I am planning on building a bed very similar to this for my next truck, a little Toyota so it wont need to be as heavy. I was thinking about using an electric winch to pull the scissor and raise the bed. 
You seem to know a great deal about fab work and I was wondering if you think that would work.


----------



## TJS

toyotaplow;1316374 said:


> I am planning on building a bed very similar to this for my next truck, a little Toyota so it wont need to be as heavy. I was thinking about using an electric winch to pull the scissor and raise the bed.
> You seem to know a great deal about fab work and I was wondering if you think that would work.


It will probably work with pulleys and such but too complicated. Keep it simple as possible and just get a scissor kit. If I was to do it for the third time, I would build my own scissor, frame mount and just by a hyd. cylinder from surplus center. Search dump hoist or dump scissor on ebay, even the ones for dump trailers will work fine.
T.J.


----------



## toyotaplow

I am planning on building the frame and scissor myself (with some trial and error if needed). For the winch, i was thinking that I could mount it at the front of the frame with the cable through a snatch block on the scissor and hooked back to the front of the frame. I have a 5 ton telescopic hydrolic hoist that was given to me that just needs a pump, but I think it would be a little overkill for a Toyota. I plan to use it someday to build a dump trailer.


----------



## TJS

toyotaplow;1316380 said:


> I am planning on building the frame and scissor myself (with some trial and error if needed). For the winch, i was thinking that I could mount it at the front of the frame with the cable through a snatch block on the scissor and hooked back to the front of the frame. I have a 5 ton telescopic hydrolic hoist that was given to me that just needs a pump, but I think it would be a little overkill for a Toyota. I plan to use it someday to build a dump trailer.


That would take a long time for the bed to come back down. I would be long gone at the Dunkin Donuts getting my "coffee and" and you would still be holding the "down winch" button.
T.J.


----------



## toyotaplow

That is one concern I have. The main reason I am thinking about trying it this way is that I already have the winch I plan to use and a pump/motor and cylinder would cost a fair bit more. Depending on how busy I am over the winter I may try it and see how it works. If it fails it will be just a matter of swapping out the winch for hydrolics.

Anyway, sorry for hijacking your thread, the dump bed and all your other builds that I have looked at are amazing. You are very good at what you do.


----------



## randomb0b123

im in no way trying to be a know it all or anything like that i was just wondering, is it ok to weld on your trucks frame like that where you put the hinges? the heat from the weld dosent weaken it? i wasnt sure just wanted to know


----------



## TJS

randomb0b123;1316520 said:


> im in no way trying to be a know it all or anything like that i was just wondering, is it ok to weld on your trucks frame like that where you put the hinges? the heat from the weld dosent weaken it? i wasnt sure just wanted to know


Ya umm I do not want to start a debate about welding on frames. I will say this,however:
So if you have a frame that is cracked and not supposed to weld on it, then throw the truck away. NOT. Many do crack, Ford and Chevy have their own issues. I have fixed (welded cracked in half all the way) many frames and never (yes never) had an issue of them failing. Again, if you know what you are doing you should not have a problem.
I have cut frames for shortening (chevy truck) and welded them back together. No problems and that was many years ago.


----------



## TJS

Tool box mount DONE and secure.


----------



## TJS

Headache rack re-built from my other one I made for the pickup body. I should have just made another one.


----------



## EGLC

that thing is gonna be BRIGHT from the rear!


----------



## thesnowman269

that is going to look amazing when its all done. great work


----------



## joshg

Getting so close!


----------



## sn95vert

Nice Progress TJ!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

awesome skillz dude, i have to get metal tools now, and see what i can do with metal too, subscribed


----------



## TJS

Hinge pin end plates fully welded.


----------



## joshg

Get it all put together yet? You get that snow a couple weeks back?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Very nice work!


----------



## Yooper75

TJS, what did you use for material to build the hinge pins? I am going build a front end loader and backhoe for a John Deere 317 lawn tractor this winter and I want to make my own loader pins.


----------



## TJS

Yooper75;1344202 said:


> TJS, what did you use for material to build the hinge pins? I am going build a front end loader and backhoe for a John Deere 317 lawn tractor this winter and I want to make my own loader pins.


It is shafting material I got at Mcmaster (where I get all my stuff). It has a specific rockwell hardness and I cannot remember right now. I will look it up when I get a chance.

No I am not done yet cause every time I think I am close I have to modify something to get something else to fit. Example: I had to modify the rear fuel tank strap (cut and make a new thinga mabob). Then I had to cut one of the legs on the fuel tank shield and shorten that up to get it to fit. This is all because of the scissor mount kit I got. Good thing I also changed the location of the scissor mount. If I didn't the scissor would have put a hole in the fuel tank. The scissor kit I got was made as a "bolt" on for a regular pickup bed. There is no way, I mean no way that this would fit a regular pickup bed without either mounting the scissor 4 inches off center of the frame (which is stupid, I mounted it at Center) or extensivley modifying the scissor mount and bunch of other stuff. Me and the seller of the kit had some good choice emails going back and forth by the way. From what I know now I should have made my own scissor. Oh well. 
More pics to follow soon. Almost done. Need to sandblast and paint. Getting to cold to do it myself. I need to have a bodyshop shoot the paint.
T.J.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Can't believe I didn't see this thread before! It looks great! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Puddle of Oil

Subscribed!


----------



## TJS

I had to figure a way to support the fuel filler neck and really did not want to mount anything off of the truck frame. So, for one I modified the fuel filler neck that was rusted to sh!t anyway and had pin holes in it. I cut it apart and found a piece of exhaust tubing that was the same angle as the original fuel fill tube. Then I had to find a way to support it. So I made a couple of brackets. One was welded to the front of the 2" tube I made up before as a the bed position holder (what ever you call it). The other bracket bolts to this and will be welded to the fuel filler tube. I think I will be able to fit a gas pump nozzle in there without raising the bed.

By the way. I am almost finished full welding this thing. It is back in the garage on my stantions. I tig welded the diamond plate. MIG would have been faster but I wanted to "wash" the edge with the tig torch so there is no lip where the diamond plate is welded to the flatbed frame. I also ran out of 100% argon and have to get more tomorrow to finish it up. More pics to follow. Welding hot rolled steel does not make pretty tig welds though.

Here is the positioner/bed stop.









Here is the bracket welded to it.









Here is the modified fuel filler tube and how it will be welded to the bolt on bracket if I ever need to remove it.


----------



## supercuts

your my new hero.....if you want to be friends i have a rotted out 2000 f350 too that you can build a flatbed for. I thought only suits and ties lived in Fairfield, not smart people with real skills. nice job! cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## TJS

supercuts;1346860 said:


> your my new hero.....if you want to be friends i have a rotted out 2000 f350 too that you can build a flatbed for. I thought only suits and ties lived in Fairfield, not smart people with real skills. nice job! cant wait to see the final product.


Funny you state that. I work in the Corp. world and they cannot believe I make some of the stuff I do. One woman asked me what I did over the weekend. I told her I am making a bed for my truck. She actually looked at me with a serious face and asked, "are you going to sleep in it". I just shook my head and walked away.


----------



## White Gardens

That's some seriously nice looking welds. I don't think I've ever seen any that clean before.

.....


----------



## doo-man

Sweet build here, Also can't believe I didnt see it sooner !!!!

Keep up the good work !


----------



## NSDOT

Excellent job, looks super, makes me want to head to the shop!


----------



## MeWelding

Excellent work & post.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

This might be the slowest build to date lol


----------



## TJS

THEGOLDPRO;1352460 said:


> This might be the slowest build to date lol


yayaya I know, but it is difficult when you have a 6 month old. 
I am sandblasting it later this week and then having a bodyshop paint it. Pics to follow.
T.J.


----------



## TJS

Here is a video of where I am at right now.


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground

TJS;1352594 said:


> yayaya I know, but it is difficult when you have a 6 month old.
> I am sandblasting it later this week and then having a bodyshop paint it. Pics to follow.
> T.J.


you can say that but you go on youtube and see the meticulous attention to some of the smallest details and slow or not this is probably one of the best flatbeds I've ever seen ... the video where he goes over the problems with the hoist itself gave me so much insight to the cheap quality of so many things you pay so much for


----------



## TJS

Pro-Lawn&Ground;1352923 said:


> you can say that but you go on youtube and see the meticulous attention to some of the smallest details and slow or not this is probably one of the best flatbeds I've ever seen ... the video where he goes over the problems with the hoist itself gave me so much insight to the cheap quality of so many things you pay so much for


Thanks. If I ever build one again for myself (which will not be for a long time), it will be all aluminum and I will build my own scissor and mount.
T.J.


----------



## TJS

I welded a stud inside the headache rack so I only have to run one large ground wire to it and then feed off of it for my lights in the rack. Oh there is a plate that covers this. I am going to machine a grove in the plate for an O-ring for sealing.


----------



## TJS

Back of frame painted. Black Urethane single stage. Not a show quality job, but it will do.
T.J.


----------



## mass1589

ive heard powerwashing the frame can sometimes strip it down clean enough to paint up nice? did you do sandblasting on yours or?? it looks great


----------



## TJS

mass1589;1358394 said:


> ive heard powerwashing the frame can sometimes strip it down clean enough to paint up nice? did you do sandblasting on yours or?? it looks great


yes I sandblasted it then epoxy primed it and then single stage black urethane.


----------



## TJS

Got a lot of parts painted. I still need to get the bed painted. Going to bodyshop for that. Got the pump mounted in the tool box and wired up. Also made another version of my switch panel using aluminum scrap.


----------



## deicepro

TJS;1353387 said:


> Thanks. If I ever build one again for myself (which will not be for a long time), it will be all aluminum and I will build my own scissor and mount.
> T.J.


You wouldn't build the scissor out of aluminum, would you?


----------



## 87chevy

TJS;1344618 said:


> Example: I had to modify the rear fuel tank strap (cut and make a new thinga mabob)


Is that the technical term? :laughing:

Looks great! You've definately got some talent. And your attention to detail is crazy. Can't wait to see it all finished up!!!


----------



## deicepro

TJS;1358404 said:


> yes I sandblasted it then epoxy primed it and then single stage black urethane.


Where do you buy the epoxy paint from? Auto parts store?


----------



## deicepro

TJS-
I have an aluminum flatbed and I almost hate it.
I built it because I use a ton of liquid calcium chloride and I didn't want a steel flatbed to rust through in two years....
Its no maintenance, but looks dull. I haven't had time to try any of the aluminum cleaners yet. Not trying to talk you
out of aluminum, but what about stainless??


----------



## TJS

Got all the paint on ebay.The gallon of single state urethane was 70.00 cheaper than the local bodyshop supply.I used Omni brand (PPG off brand) paint. And no I would not make the scissor out of alum. just the bed.


----------



## cat320

deicepro;1370538 said:


> TJS-
> I have an aluminum flatbed and I almost hate it.
> I built it because I use a ton of liquid calcium chloride and I didn't want a steel flatbed to rust through in two years....
> Its no maintenance, but looks dull. I haven't had time to try any of the aluminum cleaners yet. Not trying to talk you
> out of aluminum, but what about stainless??


take a look at this site they have stuff to trestore and maintain aluminum


----------



## gene gls

TJS;1311342 said:


> Goldpro. This one I am making will have steel diamond plate floor.


I would suggest using smooth steel for the floor. Stuff doesn't slid off a diamond plate very good.


----------



## sweetk30

deicepro;1370538 said:


> TJS-
> I have an aluminum flatbed and I almost hate it.
> I built it because I use a ton of liquid calcium chloride and I didn't want a steel flatbed to rust through in two years....
> Its no maintenance, but looks dull. I haven't had time to try any of the aluminum cleaners yet. Not trying to talk you
> out of aluminum, but what about stainless??


if not polished aluminum then i use eagle 1 mag rim cleaner. it WORKES REAL GOOD.

then use this to protect it. http://www.sharkhide.com/mpinfo.html


----------



## TJS

Lol. I need to get this steel one done before I even think about building another one.
T.J.


----------



## randomb0b123

dont forget you still have to build mine too! ..........................................


----------



## White Gardens

deicepro;1370538 said:


> TJS-
> I have an aluminum flatbed and I almost hate it.
> I built it because I use a ton of liquid calcium chloride and I didn't want a steel flatbed to rust through in two years....
> Its no maintenance, but looks dull. I haven't had time to try any of the aluminum cleaners yet. Not trying to talk you
> out of aluminum, but what about stainless??


Stainless gets dingy after a while too and can be just as hard to clean up.

...


----------



## cat320

sweetk30;1370617 said:


> if not polished aluminum then i use eagle 1 mag rim cleaner. it WORKES REAL GOOD.
> 
> then use this to protect it. http://www.sharkhide.com/mpinfo.html


for some reason that is the link i was trying to put but i guess it didn't go thru lol it looked good on shipshape tv when i saw it . if i only used that when i first got my diamonf plate box it would still be shinny


----------



## deicepro

White Gardens;1370986 said:


> Stainless gets dingy after a while too and can be just as hard to clean up.
> 
> ...


Ok, but its way harder material than aluminum....


----------



## tboylan

*Pics*

Do you have any updated pictures?


----------



## TJS

tboylan;1406591 said:


> Do you have any updated pictures?


Yup. Found a place locally that sandblasted it, PPG DP epoxy primed it and also painted it with PPG single stage black. (I supplied the paint I had).

Pics of the tow motor trying to get up the ramp they have into the steel building but he had 5 dogs and was spinning on dog poop. Nasty.


----------



## TJS

More pics.


----------



## TJS

Pics. Cont. Not on the truck yet cause I am still building the huge wire harness bundle for the strobes/work lights and the KC highlights as well as the taillights/brake..etc.


----------



## mass1589

wowww awsome work....


----------



## randomb0b123

looks terrible now build me one


----------



## randomb0b123

this is just going to have a trailer hitch on the rear because its going to dump right?


----------



## TJS

randomb0b123;1417794 said:


> this is just going to have a trailer hitch on the rear because its going to dump right?


Not sure what you mean. I am using the factory hitch assembly. When I built the bed I mocked it up to make sure it clears when the bed dumps.
T.J.


----------



## JLsDmax

Looks awesome, great build. I cant wait to see it on the truck.


----------



## randomb0b123

Poor wording my bad are you using a standard trailer hitch or welding a plate to the frame with holes and d rings luke a cab and chassis dump truck would have


----------



## Montosi82

Looks awesome TJ! When do you want me to drop off my truck?


----------



## DuraBird02

Amazing...glad to hear that someone else in the "corporate world" has a brain


----------



## TJS

randomb0b123;1417900 said:


> Poor wording my bad are you using a standard trailer hitch or welding a plate to the frame with holes and d rings luke a cab and chassis dump truck would have


It uses the standard Ford Factory hitch. The ones you are talking about would have the hinges on top of the frame. I wanted to keep it a little lower so I mounted the "hinge" in the frame itself.


----------



## Plow_king

what do you think the weight difference is between the stock bed and this?


----------



## TJS

Plow_king;1419516 said:


> what do you think the weight difference is between the stock bed and this?


Well the truck empty with a factory bed weighs at the scale at the dump of 6195lbs with a half tank of gas. I do not know how much a factory 8 foot bed weighs. Anybody?

I did calculate what steel I have in the build and it weighs in right at 1000lbs, give or take.(not counting filler rod or MIG wire..LOL).
I know this is quite more than a factory bed. I also have the weight of the scissor/pump and toolbox. So add about 150lbs more. I will have the final numbers when I get the bed on and get it to the dump because I am going to have the gross weight re-done anyway. Let's just say I doubt I will need to put 600 plus Lbs of I-beam ballast like I have done in previous years.


----------



## Plow_king

wow, yeah its much heavier, doubt ballast will be needed at all. 3 guys picked up my 8' bed and took it off the truck. Its pretty light thats why i asked.

Excellent work btw.


----------



## Deerewashed

i live in wilton, and based on your welding skills, i would like to ask if you could design and build be a bumper for my truck, as well as a toolbox that could fit around the 2 stacks that are in the bed of my truck.....not right now but in the future, and i am serious!!!


----------



## Deerewashed

also a headache rack that will have lights that you can see and arent blocked by the stacks!!!


----------



## dooleycorp

looks heavy duty keep up the good work


----------



## Harford13

Very nice!!! Cant's wait to see it completed


----------



## RJ lindblom

Excellent progress!


----------



## TheLawnRanger2

Can't wait to see the finished product. Thumbs Up


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Dont worry guys this project will be done in 2014 so check back then.


----------



## jhall22guitar

THEGOLDPRO;1433038 said:


> Dont worry guys this project will be done in 2014 so check back then.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ewsa

Nice work. I gotta check out your shop sometime, I live in Fairfield and see you around a bunch.


----------



## njsnowremoval

Got any pics of the finished product?


----------



## TJS

njsnowremoval;1433525 said:


> Got any pics of the finished product?


I have the bed on and I am still finishing up the 400 feet :realmad: of wiring for all the lights in the built in headache rack(4 strobes/2 worklights and 2 KC highlights) as well as the taillights. I will get a couple of pics.
T.J.


----------



## TJS

Ewsa;1433454 said:


> Nice work. I gotta check out your shop sometime, I live in Fairfield and see you around a bunch.


Sure, Anytime.


----------



## <Benchmark>

subscribed


----------



## TJS

Pic of bed mounted. I will get a video soon.


----------



## mass1589

sweet! makes me think more about buying a cheaper used truck and doing a flatbed install to make it look alot better!


----------



## RJ lindblom

It is amazing how handy flatbed is. With some sides it is really handy.


----------



## weckel5984

looks close to the tires to me if you put a load on it. looks great though.


----------



## TJS

weckel5984;1441986 said:


> looks close to the tires to me if you put a load on it. looks great though.


It actually has the same clearance and available travel as a regular pickup bed. The picture angle makes it look close. 
I will be adding firestone bags or a couple more leafs for the extra weight of the bed though.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Looks good nice job


----------



## TJS

Got the remote to work. It has a little delay but not too bad.


----------



## BUFF

TJS;1446168 said:


> Got the remote to work. It has a little delay but not too bad.


Very nice job, what's next?


----------



## oldmankent

Nice. Gravity down? Do you have any way to lock the bed down so it doesn't jump around? Of course you run the risk of forgetting the lock and trying to put the bed up


----------



## TJS

oldmankent;1446506 said:


> Nice. Gravity down? Do you have any way to lock the bed down so it doesn't jump around? Of course you run the risk of forgetting the lock and trying to put the bed up


Yes gravity down and I also put an adjustable valve so I can slow the "down" action so it does not slam. I can adjust it with a knob. Never had an issue with my other dump bed bouncing. With the weight of this thing I doubt it will bounce. I do have side to side stops though. See post #93.
T.J.


----------



## cwby_ram

Nice build! My aluminum dump insert is gravity down and it doesn't bounce up at all. Rattles a lot, but doesn't bounce.


----------



## RJ lindblom

I like the wireless remote for the dump. Smooth too. Nicely done. Just about every dump truck I've run has always been gravity down. Never really had any issues with the box bouncing. I did have a old IH tandem that sometimes woudn't set down like it should. So you'd find a real gentle slope and jockey with it before it would rest on the frame.


----------



## bennett343

want to build one for a f350 dually. my steel ones getting a little rusty. mines a flat bed dump to.


----------



## TJS

More stuff. I had to make every piece on this filler neck. The only part I used was the first 3 inches of the filler tube itself. The other is a 45 degree exhaust tube and a weld-el for the over-run hose. The original stuff was rotted and was not configured to work for me. I think I can get a gasoline nozzle in there without lifting the bed. We will see.


----------



## mass1589

you may have already talked about this but are you interested in building these for some cash?


----------



## TJS

mass1589;1458126 said:


> you may have already talked about this but are you interested in building these for some cash?


To be honest. No. People would not pay for the time and materials I have into this thing. I just cannot complete with mass produced stuff that is bent over sheet metal and rots out.
Thanks.
T.J.


----------



## silverbackman

What an awesome build.Thumbs Up
I've read it start to finish (well almost finish eh?), and watched all the youtube vids.
Have you managed to get your lights hooked up? I'd love to see a shot with her all lit up!
Again, nice work.


----------



## Banksy

TJS;1458378 said:


> To be honest. No. People would not pay for the time and materials I have into this thing. I just cannot complete with mass produced stuff that is bent over sheet metal and rots out.
> Thanks.
> T.J.


I've been several things for people. One of them was a basic go cart and I built it for a good friend. I didn't charge him any labor at all, because he is a friend and I wanted the experience. It was about $900 bucks just to piece it together. It would have been $2k if I had charged him a reasonable rate. He could have bought a similar go kart ready to go for less than what we had in parts. However, this go cart was a freaking tank and not chinsy like a wal-mart cart.

I was asked to build a deer stand tower thing (for a field). There was no way I could build it anywhere near what he could have bought it for from a store.


----------



## Humvee27

Great build....I like the attention to detail and how you have pointed out the design flaws with the scissor lift as you got it...looking forward to seeing it all hooked up.


----------



## TJS

Too cheap to buy an exhaust plus the pipes were fine, only the muffler was shot.The factory pipes are so much thicker than autoparts store replacements. I just bought a replacement walker muffler from rockauto and tig welded it on.


----------



## TJS

Also got some Goodyear duratracs. The wood rack is temporary till I build and aluminum one. I also have f-350 blocks for the rear on order. It sits low cause of the extra weight. I also might put a helper load spring in the rear as well. Tow mirrors are also a must.


----------



## Banksy

I love it! Sweet rig.


----------



## BUFF

TJS;1479308 said:


> Also got some Goodyear duratracs. The wood rack is temporary till I build and aluminum one. I also have f-350 blocks for the rear on order. It sits low cause of the extra weight. I also might put a helper load spring in the rear as well. Tow mirrors are also a must.


Turned out really sweet........you'll like the Duratracs, I've been running them for years on both my trucks and plan to run them on my Blazer when it;s time.


----------



## thelettuceman

Tip my hat to you .... nice rig !!!!


----------



## maverjohn

Very very Nice !! Great job !!!!


----------



## Stik208

The glasses are very stylish.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

that came out great nice job


----------



## TJS

Stik208;1479399 said:


> The glasses are very stylish.


Yup those are my cheaters I use when I weld. It's all about seeing the puddle and where you are going when welding.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

How about some pics from the back and sides so we can really appreciate that beauty?


----------



## randomb0b123

how much to do it all over again? same exact truck


----------



## TJS

randomb0b123;1516571 said:


> how much to do it all over again? same exact truck


Steel and dump scissor kit. 2500.00
Countless hours and hours cutting, fitting and welding. Modifying gas tank mounts and shield and modifying the POS scissor.
This also does not include lights, making a wire harness (mega hours).
Can't put a price on my time cause I did not calculate it. I just know it ate up a lot of my life. LOL. I could never compete with mass produced press brake sheet metal ones.
T.J.


----------



## Banksy

TJS;1516575 said:


> LOL. I could never compete with mass produced press brake sheet metal ones.
> T.J.


I know what you mean!

I made a go-kart for a friend from scratch. Very basic, but heavy duty kart. He spent $1000 on parts and material. Labor was free because he's a good friend and I wanted the experience of doing it. I also could never compete with the $500 Wal-Mart karts. I was asked to make a deer stand and I told my buddy to just buy one from an out door store. I could never match the price.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Great job TJ ! Well done thread.


Hows it looking today ??


----------



## TJS

I will get a pic.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

TJS;2032782 said:


> I will get a pic.


Thanks... Did you use leds for the tail lamps ?


----------



## TJS

Dogplow Dodge;2032791 said:


> Thanks... Did you use leds for the tail lamps ?


Yes. All LED's. Going to add side strobes soon when backing out of driveways with stone walls. Going to take apart 2 dash kings and use the linar 17s. Making housings for them. I will post a new thread on that soon.


----------

